# حبيبــــــى انا متزعلش منى



## nerooo_jesus (4 مارس 2010)

*




الحب كلمه من 4 حروف
صغيره جدا فى حجمها
لكن عظيمه جدا جدا فى معناها​ 




​ 


كلنا سمعنا كتير عن اساطير وقصص الحب
روميو وجوليت
عنتر وعبله
قيس وليلى
وغيرهم​ 



​ 



لما بنسمع الحكايات دى بنقول اهى روايات والسلام
والزمن ده انعدم منه الشعور والاحساس والحب​ 






​ 

لكن الكلام ده مش صح​ 

قبل ما نقول الكلام ده المفروض نسأل نفسنا كام كام سؤال مهمين جدا​ 

هل احنا صح؟
هل اختيارنا صح؟
الوقت اللى اخترنا اننا نحب فيه وقت مناسب؟
هل احنا فكرنا مليون مره قبل ما ناخد القرار بالحب​ 

الحب موجود
والتضحيه موجوده​ 

بس لازم
نختار صح
ولازم نفكر صح
ويكون الوقت مناسب
ووقتها يبقى هناخد القرار الصح​ 



​ 


والا هنقع فى بئر لا اخر له من الحزن واليأس 
من ألم الفراق والاشتياق والحرمان​ 









لكن ما دمت اختيارك صح وقرارك صح وتفكيرك صح
يبقى انت صح ​ 




​ 


ولو لاقيت الشخص المناسب ده وحسيت انه يستحق حبك له واهتمامك بيه​ 




​ 

امسك فيه قوى​




واوعى تفرط فيه​ 
وحب واتحب وعيش الفرحه وحسها بقلبك​ 




​ 

ولو ليك حبيب زعلان منك
اجرى عليه وخده فى حضنك​ 




مش لازم تاخده فى حضنك بالمعنى الحرفى للكلمه لأ​ 


احضنه بكلامك احضنه بنظرة عينك ليه احضنه بصوتك الحنين عليه​ 




​ 

او ابعتله رساله على الموبيل
او رساله على الميل
او ابعتله ورده فى جواب​ 




​ 

وقوله​ 

انا أسف ومتزعلش منى
واوع تزعل منى​ 



​ 


صدقنى مهما ان كانت حجم المشكله
هينسى انه زعلان منك
بس قوله​ 




​ 

حبيبى انا متزعلش منى
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




منقول
​ 

​*


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2010)

*جميل جميل جميل
شكرا الك اكتير
*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2010)

_الحب موجود_
_والتضحيه موجوده_



_بس لازم_
_نختار صح_
_ولازم نفكر صح_
_ويكون الوقت مناسب_
_ووقتها يبقى هناخد القرار الصح_



*كلام جامد اوي*

*تسلم ايدك يا عسولتي*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (4 مارس 2010)

just member قال:


> *جميل جميل جميل
> شكرا الك اكتير
> *​




ميرســــــــى اووووووى على ذوووقك ومرورك الاجمل


----------



## nerooo_jesus (4 مارس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> _الحب موجود_
> _والتضحيه موجوده_
> 
> 
> ...




ميرســـــــى يا روووووووزى يا سكر على مرورك الجميل دة


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2010)

*

مش لازم تاخده  فى حضنك بالمعنى الحرفى للكلمه لأ​ 


احضنه بكلامك  احضنه بنظرة عينك ليه احضنه بصوتك الحنين عليه

نيرو

جميل لة جدا النصائح والكلمات 

ومدعمة بصور..

نتج عنه موضوع رااااااااائع.ومميز

الشكر لمجهودك الجميل

سلام المسيح...​*


----------



## marcelino (5 مارس 2010)

*مش زعلان*
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (5 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> مش لازم تاخده  فى حضنك بالمعنى الحرفى للكلمه لأ​
> 
> ...




ياااااااارب يخليك يا كليموووووو والف شكر لتشجيعك الدايم ليــــــا
ويارب دايما منورنى


----------



## nerooo_jesus (5 مارس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *مش زعلان*
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرســــى ماروووو لمرورك كتير


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 مارس 2010)

*كلام روعة اوى 
ميرسى لك ياقمر
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 مارس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *كلام روعة اوى
> ميرسى لك ياقمر
> *​




الشكر ليكى ولذووووقك ديدى ربنا يخليكى يا قمرة


----------

